# steve nash



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

how is steve nash not considered the best point guard in the NBA? :upset:


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

Because Gary Payton continues to exist.

And because Nashypoo got utterly smoked five times on national television by some (then-)no-name dude from Sacramento. A fluke, maybe, but everyone saw it.

I'd take Nash over Kidd, though. (<— Flamebait, but true. I have a thing against .189 three-point shooting when it counts (like last year's playoffs).)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would take Kidd over Nash, but Nash would be my second pg in the league... He brings it like nobody's business, and for his size, he is 1 hell of a finisher.

-Petey


----------



## NBA_Purist (Nov 10, 2002)

I would take Kidd and Payton over Nash. Then others that are arguable are Francis, Davis, and Miller. Stocton, Marbury, and Bibby are close, but just off IMO.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This season counting only Steve Nash is the best point gaurd. You run up a 52 point lead on the best d in the league and you have 12 points and 10 assist before the 1st quarter is over? I may be biased though but I have constant 30-40-50 point leads to back me up.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Dunno, about the best, but definitely a top PG. Come on, he's the leader of the only unbeaten team in the league this year. Nash is awesome.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Dunno, about the best, but definitely a top PG. Come on, he's the leader of the only unbeaten team in the league this year. Nash is awesome.


TOP 3 definitley. Like stated earlier. Right now the only Points I would want in front of him are Kiid, and Payton.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Payton is a grumpy old man, Kidd is my own choice before Nash... with it being a tie for Steve Franchise.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Payton is a grumpy old man,-Petey


This may be true but you cannont deny the stats


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> ... with it being a tie for Steve Franchise.
> 
> -Petey


NO!  Can somebody say.... BALLHOG!? XD

Steve is a great player, but he's the worst PG... okay, maybe not quite the worst, but you can't rank him any higher than Stephon Marbury. Both are great players, but have yet to lead their teams anywhere.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Steve Nash but he is no Jason Kidd. 

Put Nash in Kidds shoes and the Nets get worse.
Put Kidd in Nashs shoes and the Mavs win the championship!


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

iv you deserve to be slapped did you see nash smoke jkidd for 30 points?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> iv you deserve to be slapped did you see nash smoke jkidd for 30 points?!?!?!?!


And then single handedly dimantle t5he Lakers so the rest of the Boys could get into the flow?!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> iv you deserve to be slapped did you see nash smoke jkidd for 30 points?!?!?!?!





> Oringinally posted by <b>DragonBoy</b>And then single handedly dimantle t5he Lakers so the rest of the Boys could get into the flow?!!


LOL, Ya'll are some funny dudes! 

So nash smoked Kidd by posting 30+??????
What about Kidd being one board away from a triple double, not to mention 5 steals.
22, 13, 9 ,5 

hilarious!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

stevenash said:


> how is steve nash not considered the best point guard in the NBA? :upset:


 Wow this was laughable a few years ago and look what we gave up?

I hate myself :doh:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh you gave up a two time MVP. However Nash most likely wouldn't of won those awards in Dallas and maybe Dallas wouldn't of made it to the Finals this season. I believe it was a good for Dallas as they have a championship contending team now, and great for the Suns as they also have a championship contending team. Also if you ever get sad about looseing Nash just remember you used the money spent on his contract to acquire the great Eric Dampier


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh you gave up a two time MVP. However Nash most likely wouldn't of won those awards in Dallas and maybe Dallas wouldn't of made it to the Finals this season. I believe it was a good for Dallas as they have a championship contending team now, and great for the Suns as they also have a championship contending team. Also if you ever get sad about looseing Nash just remember you used the money spent on his contract to acquire the great Eric Dampier


 Not helping


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Why is everyone so hung up on this? I mean I love Nash, he's one of my favorite non-Maverick players, was my favorite Mav when he was on the team because he put on a show with the passes and stuff, but what got us to the Finals? Defense, toughness, slowing down, better shot selection. What does Nash bring to the table? NO D WHATSOEVER, an unbelievable tempo, and go watch a Suns game - if Nash doesn't have a layup or an open teammate, he'll take a three, never anything else.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Why is everyone so hung up on this? I mean I love Nash, he's one of my favorite non-Maverick players, was my favorite Mav when he was on the team because he put on a show with the passes and stuff, but what got us to the Finals? Defense, toughness, slowing down, better shot selection. What does Nash bring to the table? NO D WHATSOEVER, an unbelievable tempo, and go watch a Suns game - if Nash doesn't have a layup or an open teammate, he'll take a three, never anything else.


arggh hate to agree with you but yes it's true.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Our hindsight being what it is, Nash turned into Terry and the Mavs became Finalists.

But without a great "deal" of dealing (if you will) by the front office, we wouldn't be where we are - on the cusp of a championship, we feel - and we would've been faced with a lesser combo at the point, without a fresh-faced kid from Wisconsin; remember the Jamison deal brought Stack and Devin.

I'm guilty of wanting to thank Nash for letting Terry take over, but that's not the way it went down, exactly.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2 of the 3 PG's being discussed in the thread were first drafted by Dallas...

Now we have Terry. Maybe in couple years, people would be talking about Harris as a GREAT PG.


----------

